# Is it just me, or?



## Metal Ken (Nov 1, 2004)

is this forum starting to get pretty busy in the past few days?

This rules, it takes me a while to check out all the posts, instead of 5 minutes \m/


----------



## macalpine88 (Nov 1, 2004)

dude i was just thinking the same thing there are so many more topics and posts. i was on for about 20 minutes aday(past3 days) just checking new replys. its wild,wacky stuff


----------



## Metal Ken (Nov 1, 2004)

Its cool as hell though \m/


----------



## Vince (Nov 1, 2004)

yeah, this is the best music forum I've found. Everyone's cool and everyone knows what they're talking about. Not a finer musicians group anywhere on the 'net. It's good to see more people coming here.


----------



## Digital Black (Nov 1, 2004)

AS it should be!

I like it here very much also...


----------



## Andi Rauscher (Nov 1, 2004)

yepp...


----------



## macalpine88 (Nov 2, 2004)

desertdweller said:


> yeah, this is the best music forum I've found. Everyone's cool and everyone knows what they're talking about. Not a finer musicians group anywhere on the 'net. It's good to see more people coming here.



 this is the best forum i have ever been on. how many people put tossed salad towels as a topic on a forum


----------



## Metal Ken (Nov 2, 2004)

indeed. We rule. \m/


----------



## Drew (Nov 5, 2004)

macalpine88 said:


> this is the best forum i have ever been on. how many people put tossed salad towels as a topic on a forum



Um... 

Yeah, extendedrangeguitar.com has picked up a bit of late, too. good news on both fronts, IMO. 

-D


----------



## Vince (Nov 5, 2004)

Drew said:


> Um...
> 
> Yeah, extendedrangeguitar.com has picked up a bit of late, too. good news on both fronts, IMO.
> 
> -D



Definitely, but since we're such a niche group of musicians, we're always going to have less numbers. That's OK, this is a distinguished crowd


----------



## Drew (Nov 8, 2004)

you're god damned right it is.


----------

